# Pentax or Nikon



## thanos_tj's (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello guys I want to buy either the Nikon D80 or the Pentax k10d.Both of them have the same specifications with the only difference that the Pentax has optical stabilisation.What's your opinion ? For which of them do you think it would be easier to find cheaper used lenses,Nikon or Pentax and which of them should I trust ?

Sent from my CUBOT_NOTE_S using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2017)

thanos_tj's said:


> Hello guys I want to buy either the Nikon D80 or the Pentax k10d.Both of them have the same specifications with the only difference that the Pentax has optical stabilisation.What's your opinion ? For which of them do you think it would be easier to find cheaper used lenses,Nikon or Pentax and which of them should I trust ?
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT_NOTE_S using Tapatalk



Pentax. It's a better bargain - in general, Pentax gives more camera and lens for less money, and they are solid, reliable cameras. Pentax also hasn't changed its basic K-mount, so it's easier to find really good legacy lenses that would still be compatible with the K10.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 19, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/04/12/bye-bye-pentax-ricoh-may-kill-off-camera-business/


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2017)

Both have plenty of affordable lenses on the used market, with Nikon's F-mount being pretty popular. Both of those are older camera models, so the used market prices should be quite low. I'm not really "Up On" either of those camera models.


----------



## Mofty (Apr 20, 2017)

I always suggest "Nikon" .


----------



## nerwin (Apr 25, 2017)

What is your budget? That will help us give you a more informed answer.


----------



## smarty62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Check out Nikon Lens Compatibility if you like to go with the D80.
Greets, Gerhard

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 27, 2017)

Are these the only 2 in your price range?  The prices for these should have bottomed out and would be similar in price to even newer models.

If your only choices between the 2.  The Pentax is a slightly better camera, and sensor performance.  It has body stabilization and dust cleaning options.  Other than that, they came out at the same time, and were originally priced close to each other.  With the Pentax costing a little bit more.


----------

